# Crazy Mid-Air Catch on a Dove!



## Weekend Woodsmen (Aug 12, 2013)

We don't dove hunt a lot, but while goose scouting we found a field that a bunch of doves were hitting, so we decided to give it a try. We shot a LOT but we didn't hit many, but one of the ones we hit lead to the best video we have ever had! Check it out!


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

thats incredible!


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

That's awesome getting it on film like that. Thanks for sharing. I have caught one before but had to get up out of my seat to catch it a few feet next to me.


----------

